# Magura-Rot und Rocky-Team-Rot



## Dr. Faust (9. Juli 2007)

Ist das Rot der Marta das gleiche wie in der Rockyteamlackierung oder passt das so richtig gar nicht? Hab leider keine Bilder der Kombination gefunden und will mir nicht blind die Bremse bestellen.


----------



## wilson (10. Juli 2007)

Das passt whs. nicht. So wie ich das auf Bildern beurteilen kann, ist das Magura rot wesentlich dunkler. Lieber schwarz nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzn (10. Juli 2007)

http://gallery.mtbr.com/showphoto.php/photo/91677/size/big/cat/

Ist das ne Marta?
Foto ist von mtbr geklaut...
Sicher findest Du noch mehr Vertexe mit Marta imm Netz.

Nach den offiziellen Produktfotos dürfte es passen, hier wirken die Hebel sehr hell, der Bremssattel wirkt ok. Liegt sicher am Licht und Blitz.
Wenn man ne Race-Bremse wie die Marta entwickelt, an welchem Rot würde man sich orientieren? 

Sonst halt in schwarz oder silber oder carbon nehmen...


----------



## Dr. Faust (10. Juli 2007)

Brrh, passt ja wirklich gar nicht! Danke fürs Finden.
Unglaublicherweise hat sich Magura da wohl eher an Specialized als an Rocky orientiert. Verrückt...


----------



## CrashOversteel (10. Juli 2007)

Die Bremse kam ursprünglich erst für Spezialized raus und erst dann für den Aftermarkt. Von daher normal das die zu den Speccis besser passt als zu Rocky. 

Aber bestelle die das Ding doch und wenn nicht passt schick die zurück. 14 Tage Rückgaberecht nennt man das.


----------



## hotspice (10. Juli 2007)

schaue mal in meine fotos rein, ich habe die marta in rot und meiner meinung nach passt sie ganz prima dazu!!! nur der spider der bremsscheibe hat ein beschissenes rot!! aber der rest passt bei meinem slayer SE echt gut.
kommt aber auf den lichtwinkel an beim fotografieren. life gefällt es mir total gut.


----------



## Dr. Faust (10. Juli 2007)

War schon klar, dass sie für Specialized raus kam. Ich war gerade bei Bikeaction und habe es mir mal in Natura angeschaut, gefällt mir nicht. Ist eben nicht das gleiche rot. Aber danke für die Beratschlagung anyway!


----------



## numinisflo (11. Juli 2007)

Wäre noch interessant herauszufinden inwiefern das Eloxalrot der Hopekolbendeckelchen und sonstigen Tuningparts mit dem Teamrot korrespondieren.


----------



## fritzn (11. Juli 2007)

Wie wärs denn mit ner Juicy Ultimate?
Das Rot ist schön dezent eingesetzt.


----------

